# Dagger Axiom info?



## LagoonYaker (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd like to hear some feedback on this boat too. I did look one over at the Nantahala Outdoor Center this December and was impressed with the build quality and outfitting.


----------



## LagoonYaker (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's a review: 

Dagger Axiom 8.5


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

Another: Boat Review: Dagger Axiom | Fraser Valley Whitewater


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Sweet boat.... kinda like an RPM with an edge. They're fast and responsive. Really good secondary stability. For your paddling style, this is probably one of the best new boats out there. 

I was going to take the big one to the ARD down river race last year, but was too hungover (funny... that happens EVERY year).


----------



## LagoonYaker (Jan 20, 2009)

It really has the look of a slalom boat. I'm comparing it to my DragoRossi sl350 design wise (certainly not weight wise). And everything that's being said about it is what is often said about slalom boating. "Will up your boating game no matter what kind you do." "carves on edge like a knife but not very forgiving." "Steer it with balance and your waste."


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

LagoonYaker said:


> "Steer it with balance and your waste."


Funny.


----------



## LagoonYaker (Jan 20, 2009)

Dow! (I didn't mean steer it with your poo)


----------

